
Copperhead OS: The startup that wants to solve Android’s woeful security - walterbell
http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2016/08/copperhead-os-fix-android-security/
======
robert_foss
The work done by Daniel Micay and CopperheadOS really is something we all
could use on our devices.

The fact that Google seems pretty much uninterested in having the security of
their devices be a priority is appalling.

